# Camper Van Tyres



## kensowerby (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi, information please.
Has anyone fitted Mitchelin Agilis Tyres to thier van and are they OK
At present time i am using Continental Vancocamper tyres and wondered if these Agilis were any better ???.
Have done 55000 plus miles and am now looking at my third set of tyres.
Your comments please.
Many thanks 
Ken


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 21, 2017)

Michelin Agilis Camping tyres


Try this for some extra reading


----------



## witzend (Oct 21, 2017)

Try some Bridgestone Duravis I got 54,000 mls out of 1set


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 21, 2017)

witzend said:


> Try some Bridgestone Duravis I got 54,000 mls out of 1set



Not sure about van tires lasting that long,may last car tires lasted 3000 miles & ones before that did almost 8000 down to the cords showing.


----------



## witzend (Oct 21, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Not sure about van tires lasting that long,.



Well I am sure I removed fronts after 54.000 mls the rears are still there now at 60.000 mls


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 21, 2017)

witzend said:


> Well I am sure I removed fronts after 54.000 mls the rears are still there now at 60.000 mls



I would be well pleased if mine lasted that long,mind that hard long lasting tires dont grip like soft ones,i prefair to stay between the ditches.


----------



## saxonborg (Oct 21, 2017)

I have Michelin Agilis tyres fitted, done in excess of 20,000 miles and still loads of tread left. I have a decent air compressor at home so regularly check pressures.


----------



## maingate (Oct 21, 2017)

Agilis are excellent for grip Ken. Far, far better than the previous Michelin XC Camping tyres, they had no grip on slightly damp sandpaper. :raofl:


----------



## Mick H (Oct 22, 2017)

Relaced my 12 year old Michelin XC Camping tyres, earlier this year, at approx 60,000 miles. They were still legal, and had quite a lot of tread left, but decided to replace because of age.
Had Michelin Agilis Camping tyres fitted. Apart from slightly reduced road noise, I haven't noticed any difference, but can't really comment on if they are better, because I haven't had them long enough.

I DO swap the wheels around, annually, to even up the wear, and use a permanent punture sealer, both in my last set, and the new set.


----------



## Herman (Oct 22, 2017)

I DO swap the wheels around, annually, to even up the wear, and use a permanent punture sealer, both in my last set, and the new set.[/QUOTE]


I've only swapped tyres around once, backs for fronts and never again, the steering felt crap. The way i see it is that your steering wears a rounded profile on your tyres because they lean when steering but your rears are always vertical so wear a flat profile, so with the backs on the front the steering slapped sharply back onto its flat profile after turning making steering awkward and not smooth. Soon swapped them back.


----------



## carol (Oct 22, 2017)

Silly question alert! Is your tyre size determined by the size of your van and if so can you get the same tyre in different sizes? I'm sure I'll be needing some soon and want to put the Agilis ones on as they're often recommended on here. I've got a SWB Citroen Relay.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 22, 2017)

carol said:


> Silly question alert! Is your tyre size determined by the size of your van and if so can you get the same tyre in different sizes? I'm sure I'll be needing some soon and want to put the Agilis ones on as they're often recommended on here. I've got a SWB Citroen Relay.



Nearly all tyres are available through a range of sizes. Heres the sizes available for the Agilis Camping. 

MICHELIN Agilis Camping | Van Tyres | MICHELIN


----------



## Mick H (Oct 22, 2017)

Herman said:


> I DO swap the wheels around, annually, to even up the wear, and use a permanent punture sealer, both in my last set, and the new set.



(QUOTE)I've only swapped tyres around once, backs for fronts and never again, the steering felt crap. The way i see it is that your steering wears a rounded profile on your tyres because they lean when steering but your rears are always vertical so wear a flat profile, so with the backs on the front the steering slapped sharply back onto its flat profile after turning making steering awkward and not smooth. Soon swapped them back.[/QUOTE]



I sympathise with what you found, but, if they are swapped annually, this doesn't occur, well certainly not on my average 5000 miles per year.
I realise that, if a greater annual mileage is covered, then it could possibly be an issue.

Removing all the wheels, annually, has the great advantage of being able to give the tyres a thorough examination, if only for peace of mind.


----------



## davey54 (Oct 22, 2017)

*michlin tyres*

Hi
can't say much about the the new  range as I have only covered a approx 1500 miles on them they seem to hold the road ok and are reasonably quiet.The tyres that were fitted before were the michlin camping tyres and I rplaced because of age 10years old and had covered 35000 miles and still had plenty of tread left.Iam hoping that the aglis camping tyre will be as good,by the way I think that there are 2 types the van aglis and the camping version


----------



## Mick H (Oct 24, 2017)

*Better Fuel Consumption? Agilis Tyres*

Took our motorhome out, yesterday, for it's monthly run. We haven't been out, since our last continental trip, so it needed a run.

I was pleasantly surprised, when I topped up with diesel, when it took far less than normal. I hadn't topped up since Auchan, at Calais.
Whilst I no longer try to collate fuel consumption, because of my belief that it's almost impossible, to be accurate, because of the many variables, involved in the calculations, there was a distinct improvement, over my normal consumption
.
It could well be down to the new Michelin Agilis Camper tyres, 'cos I can't think of anything else that might have brought this about.


----------



## kensowerby (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi, many thanks for all the replies to my request, I decided to go with the Mitchelin Agilis tyres and yesterday I got a full set fitted, I did shop around and the prices ranged from -- £150---£139-75---£139-50--- £125, paid £456--00 for the 4 new tyres =£114 per tyre fitted and balanced,  just shows it pays to shop around, will now have to wait to see how they perform.
Many thanks for your information.
Happy travels.
Ken


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 25, 2017)

kensowerby said:


> Hi, information please.
> Has anyone fitted Mitchelin Agilis Tyres to thier van and are they OK
> At present time i am using Continental Vancocamper tyres and wondered if these Agilis were any better ???.
> Have done 55000 plus miles and am now looking at my third set of tyres.
> ...



9 years and 40000 miles from a set. Replaced with same from black circles.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Note their are agilis camping. And agilis  Standerd's .


----------



## spigot (Oct 25, 2017)

witzend said:


> Try some Bridgestone Duravis I got 54,000 mls out of 1set



I'll second that, just had two new Bridgestone Duravis fitted to the front after 70,000 miles, the rear ones still have over 5mm of tread, I'll change those next year although the MOT guy said they're perfectly OK.


----------



## maingate (Oct 25, 2017)

spigot said:


> I'll second that, just had two new Bridgestone Duravis fitted to the front after 70,000 miles, the rear ones still have over 5mm of tread, I'll change those next year although the MOT guy said they're perfectly OK.



What are they like for grip?

I will be buying 5 new tyres shortly but would rather spend money on Agilis, rather than take a chance on unknown brands.


----------



## maingate (Oct 25, 2017)

hairydog said:


> I don't think Bridgestone could reasonably be called an unknown brand, or even a new one. Firestone dates back to 1900 and the Bridgestone Tires company to 1931. The companies merged in 1990.



Unknown suitability for a large motorhome.


----------



## witzend (Oct 25, 2017)

maingate said:


> Unknown suitability for a large motorhome.



A lot of Fiat vans come out of the factory with Bridgestone Tyres


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 25, 2017)

Just looked at my front tyres which have done less than 7.000 miles over last few years,there almost knackered and there only for steering/braking as im rear wheel drive,but then i live in a hilly twisty country with some rough roads,never mind the folk.:lol-053:


----------



## spigot (Oct 25, 2017)

maingate said:


> What are they like for grip?
> 
> I will be buying 5 new tyres shortly but would rather spend money on Agilis, rather than take a chance on unknown brands.



I don't think Bridgestone could be called an unknown brand, they are one of the very few tyres powering Formula One cars.


----------



## maingate (Oct 25, 2017)

witzend said:


> A lot of Fiat vans come out of the factory with Bridgestone Tyres



My main point is how suitable they are off Tarmac but I have just googled for Bridgestone and I don't like the look of the tread pattern. I reckon they will lose traction easily. The prices are not much different to Michelin Agilis, so I will stick with a proven Camping tyre.


----------



## maingate (Oct 25, 2017)

spigot said:


> I don't think Bridgestone could be called an unknown brand, they are one of the very few tyres powering Formula One cars.



Unfortunately I couldn't find any slicks in my motorhome size and my Pit crew say they cannot change a full set of them in under 10 seconds ...... so I'm out.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 25, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Just looked at my front tyres which have done less than 7.000 miles over last few years,there almost knackered and there only for steering/braking as im rear wheel drive,but then i live in a hilly twisty country with some rough roads,never mind the folk.:lol-053:



Get some decent rubber  

I sell mine on after 65/70000 miles, still plenty of tread, but walls usually have a bit of damage from going off road, buyers don't care, but I don't want them on my van anymore.


----------



## maingate (Oct 25, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Wiggle, wriggle, squirm.



I'm sure a pedantic little worm like you could give me some pointers on that.


----------



## witzend (Oct 26, 2017)

It's all a matter of choice as you say theres not a lot of price difference but the Bridgestone looks a bit more grippy


----------



## Mick H (Oct 26, 2017)

As regards motorhome tyres, I believe that tyre wall protection, is a very important area. That's why "Camper" tyres, with extra tyre wall protection, are better than ordinary van tyres.

Also, many motorhomers give their tyres a hard life, by imposing extra weight on the vehicle, and so reducing tyre life, considerably. You only have to read the daily posts, on forums such as this, to see, that this is the case.

It's worth taking this into consideration, before fitting any extra's, or having modifications made. It all impacts, on tyre wear, and many other components, such as brakes etc. Also, extra weight can reduce fuel consumption, considerably. 

I am pointing this out, just to raise awareness. It's our own personal choice, but think carefully, before adding any extra's, especially newcomers.


----------



## peter palance (Oct 26, 2017)

*tyres yes*



kensowerby said:


> Hi, information please.
> Has anyone fitted Mitchelin Agilis Tyres to thier van and are they OK
> At present time i am using Continental Vancocamper tyres and wondered if these Agilis were any better ???.
> Have done 55000 plus miles and am now looking at my third set of tyres.
> ...



 i am using them seem ok my garage who fitted them  put 65 all round but book not same up to book  very hard down to 70 much better 
 ps my last tyres were  same ones on ten years hope it helps   pj


----------



## spigot (Oct 26, 2017)

witzend said:


> It's all a matter of choice as you say theres not a lot of price difference but the Bridgestone looks a bit more grippy
> 
> View attachment 59089 View attachment 59090



I totally agree.

The guy who says he's getting more mpg with Agilis means he's getting less grip.

In my book, more traction means more power needed, therefore less mpg.

Never had an issue on grip with my Bridgestones, having been in the most dreadful weather conditions in Europe over the years.


----------



## carol (Oct 26, 2017)

Is there a recommended seller for best value tyres? I'm talking quality tyres not cheap ones.


----------



## Mick H (Oct 26, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Not necessarily. It may just be that he is running them at 80 psi as recommended by Michelin. Regardless of load, they tell you to inflate to 80 psi.
> 
> Too high a pressure will give a a nasty, harsh ride, poor grip, terrible handling and shorten the tyre's life, but it will increase the MPG and prevent blowouts from overloading.
> 
> And 80 psi is almost always too high a pressure.



I am running at a high pressure, but not as high as 80psi ( I've made a note of what pressures they are, but can't remember, without checking ).

I have always ran at a high pressure, as recommended. It would be quite foolish, from a safety point of view, to ignore the manufactures recommendations.
They DIDN'T recommend 80 psi, but took my axle weights into consideration.

It is my own opinion, regarding motorhomers NOT checking their tyres regularly, NOT the manufacturers. It's based on all the feed back from other users, on these type of forums.

In my own case, running at high pressure has NOT reduced tyre wear. the last set of Michelin XC Campers, were changed at 12 yrs, because of age, NOT wear.
Since these served my well, I have put my faith in the same brand.
I take the trouble to make sure that we are NOT overloaded, and this, I believe, is one reason why my tyres last so well.


----------



## spigot (Oct 26, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Not necessarily. It may just be that he is running them at 80 psi as recommended by Michelin. Regardless of load, they tell you to inflate to 80 psi.
> 
> Too high a pressure will give a a nasty, harsh ride, poor grip, terrible handling and shorten the tyre's life, but it will increase the MPG and prevent blowouts from overloading.
> 
> And 80 psi is almost always too high a pressure.



If he’s running them at 80psi, he’s definitely getting less grip & unless it’s a big heavy van, it sounds dangerous as well


----------



## witzend (Oct 26, 2017)

carol said:


> Is there a recommended seller for best value tyres? I'm talking quality tyres not cheap ones.



Blackcircles.com


----------



## maingate (Oct 26, 2017)

spigot said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> The guy who says he's getting more mpg with Agilis means he's getting less grip.
> 
> ...



Thanks for a definitive answer to a question I asked. I note that yours is a van conversion, I cannot recall anyone with a large coachbuilt saying that they used Bridgestone tyres. Which is why I regard them as an unknown quantity as regards their ability to give good traction off road ..... at least it gave the resident Troll an opportunity.


----------



## Mick H (Oct 26, 2017)

hairydog said:


> I suggest that you ask them again. Regardless of axle load, they will tell you 80 psi but then say you can reduce it to 65 psi for comfort.



But Why ask again? They didn't quote 80 psi, in July of this year, when my new tyres were first fitted, and the van had been weighed.
Why would they change their minds?


----------



## Martin P (Oct 26, 2017)

Who insists on metal valves. ? Any tyre inflated to over 5 bar is supposed to have them.


----------



## Martin P (Oct 26, 2017)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...OCWwQFggmMAA&usg=AOvVaw3b1Di2p-eFG6xfmHkL4Elm

Right at the end is a note about metal valves


----------



## wildebus (Oct 26, 2017)

kensowerby said:


> Hi, many thanks for all the replies to my request, I decided to go with the Mitchelin Agilis tyres and yesterday I got a full set fitted, I did shop around and the prices ranged from -- £150---£139-75---£139-50--- £125, paid £456--00 for the 4 new tyres =£114 per tyre fitted and balanced,  just shows it pays to shop around, will now have to wait to see how they perform.
> Many thanks for your information.
> Happy travels.
> Ken


£114 fitted sounds pretty good 
What size tyres were they?  From memory, the best price I could find for my van was around £140 for my 15" wheels (andf I think the larger sizes were more expensive as usual)


----------



## kensowerby (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi Wildebus, the new tyres were 215/70 R 15 Agilis Camper, £114-00 per tyre, normal price £125-00 with a discount for 4.
Ken


----------



## Debs (Oct 27, 2017)

I use Michelin Agilis Alpin tyres, 225.65.16, and I am very happy with them, done nearly 12000 miles, and no where near ready for changing yet.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 27, 2017)

kensowerby said:


> Hi Wildebus, the new tyres were 215/70 R 15 Agilis Camper, £114-00 per tyre, normal price £125-00 with a discount for 4.
> Ken


Thanks for the update, Ken.

Exactly same as my tyres, but I couldn't find a price close to yours (or even £125) - AND I even tried to get a better bulk price as I needed 7, not just 4 

I'll get you to negotiate for me next time I need some tyres


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 27, 2017)

I should think not.

Alf



Debs said:


> I use Michelin Agilis Alpin tyres, 225.65.16, and I am very happy with them, done nearly 12000 miles, and no where near ready for changing yet.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 27, 2017)

*Time not Mileage*

Whilst I am all in favour of having good tyres...

Let us say the 6000 miles per year is a sensible estimate.

I believe the main problem with MH tyres is sidewall damage which is cased by periods of Non-use.
I know some use the MH even in winter but maybe only once a month.
Thus sidewall damage caused by non use may mean we wish to replace tyres every 4 years irrespective of mileage.
Thus figures of 30,000 on a set of tyres is irrelevent if you do 6000 a year and need to replace after 4 years

so spending say £120 on a tyre which is replaced after 4 years  is £30 a year
If you can get good tyres for say £80 why not only £20 a year (x4 or indeed 5)

The other consideration is Mud and snow (Mud really) getting stuck is hassle.
My preference is therefore to get decent Mud (and snow) tyres which may only do say 25,000 miles (enough !)
Also as has been posted softer compound tyres give more grip and inevitably wear out quicker... Ask Lewis Hamilton !


----------



## colinm (Oct 27, 2017)

wildebus said:


> Thanks for the update, Ken.
> 
> Exactly same as my tyres, but I couldn't find a price close to yours (or even £125) - AND I even tried to get a better bulk price as I needed 7, not just 4
> 
> I'll get you to negotiate for me next time I need some tyres



I think they must have come down in price recently, Blackcicles are listing them at £122.82 each.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 27, 2017)

Debs said:


> I use Michelin Agilis Alpin tyres, 225.65.16, and I am very happy with them, done nearly 12000 miles, and no where near ready for changing yet.



Do you use these all year round or just in winter.
I reckon I will need new tyres in the new year and intend fitting Michelin agilis, may go for the alpin type if they perform ok in spring / summer.


----------



## maingate (Oct 27, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Do you use these all year round or just in winter.
> I reckon I will need new tyres in the new year and intend fitting Michelin agilis, may go for the alpin type if they perform ok in spring / summer.



If I remember correctly, Agilis are Mud and Snow tyres (marked M&S) and Agilis Alpin have the Snowflake mark, making them legal for Winter use in some European countries where Snow tyres are mandatory. I stand to be corrected however ... no doubt I will be by you know who (he is probably googling it now). :lol-061:


----------



## mark61 (Oct 28, 2017)

maingate said:


> If I remember correctly, Agilis are Mud and Snow tyres (marked M&S) and Agilis Alpin have the Snowflake mark, making them legal for Winter use in some European countries where Snow tyres are mandatory. I stand to be corrected however ... no doubt I will be by you know who (he is probably googling it now). :lol-061:




No need for google here 

I'd go for the Alpin, wouldn't even ask.  M+S are still legal, only Germany requires new tyres to be snowflake marked as of 2018. If you already have M +S, they are still fine in Germany for a few years.

If you are getting new tyres now, go snowflake


----------



## ScamperVan (Oct 28, 2017)

Consider these (other reviews are available  )

Michelin CrossClimate tyre review | All-season tyres test 2016/2017: top all-weather tyres tested | Auto Express


----------



## wildebus (Oct 28, 2017)

ScamperVan said:


> Consider these (other reviews are available  )
> 
> Michelin CrossClimate tyre review | All-season tyres test 2016/2017: top all-weather tyres tested | Auto Express



I don't know what they would be like on a van but I will say they are absolutely brilliant tyres on my car.  Best I have used and totally gets rid of the faff of Summer and Winter Tyre swapping in areas where it tends to get cold but not really that snowy, so good for the majority of the UK. 
They worked better then the Michelin Tyres that came with the car and a LOT better then the mid-range Winter Tyres I used to run between November and March.


----------



## carol (Oct 28, 2017)

Presume they come in van size then? I'm thinking of replacing my tyres but didn't realise how expensive they are! :rolleyes2:


----------



## wildebus (Oct 28, 2017)

carol said:


> Presume they come in van size then? I'm thinking of replacing my tyres but didn't realise how expensive they are! :rolleyes2:


I know Michelin are expanding the range of sizes of the Cross Climates, but I believe they are more car focused, at least for the present.  A key aspect of the tyre is of course the load rating, not just the physical size  (in the VW Van world, too many folk fit unsuitable tyres that are chosen because they fit the wheels even they they don't suit the vehicle  )


----------



## mark61 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes, all down to load rating. Just checked their site, the suv range seem to have the highest load rating, but on a 17" wheel. Don't know what load rating/ size you need, 


All weather tyres | Michelin UK


----------



## ScamperVan (Oct 28, 2017)

carol said:


> Presume they come in van size then? I'm thinking of replacing my tyres but didn't realise how expensive they are! :rolleyes2:



I did wonder about that but hadn't yet got round to investigating. Good news if, as WB, says the range is expanding. 

I had the impression Hymers come from the factory with Michelins, I've seen Agilis on new ones... bearing in mind the rule change I wonder if they will change. Idle curiosity .... if you buy a MH in Germany between Oct and March does it come fitted with winter tyres? Presumably so or it wouldn't be able to be driven off the forecourt? 

Germany tightens winter tyre requirement  : Tyrepress


----------



## Debs (Oct 28, 2017)

Sent you a pm Steve. And for others I use my same tyres all year round, and touch wood have never been stuck on a muddy field, where other have had to be towed off, this is in part due to rear wheel drive and I am sure the tyres help as well.


----------



## Debs (Oct 28, 2017)

carol said:


> Is there a recommended seller for best value tyres? I'm talking quality tyres not cheap ones.



Hi Carol, I got a list of prices off the net, some included fitting. I then went to a local independent who managed to get them slightly cheaper, and included fitting, new valves and balancing. Result.


----------



## mossypossy (Oct 28, 2017)

My Michelin Agilis are two years old and the fronts are starting to need replacing. About 12,000 miles


----------



## mossypossy (Oct 28, 2017)

At least the back four are still good.
Do not want to buy 6 again!


----------



## carol (Oct 28, 2017)

What do people think about the process where something is put into your tyres, allegedly preventing a blowout. Sorry, don't know the name of it. A garage tried to sell it to me but I declined, not having heard of it until recently.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 28, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> My Michelin Agilis are two years old and the fronts are starting to need replacing. About 12,000 miles



My Michelin Agilis camping tyres are also 2 years old but with 10,000 miles on them and are nowhere near needing replacement,there's still plenty of tread on them.They are the 16''wheels if that makes a difference.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 28, 2017)

I have just replaced my Michelin Camping tyres on the front of my Dakota.

They had done about 15,000 miles over the past two years and were down to around 2.5mm tread depth.

The rears, also Michelin Camping still have around 6mm tread after 45,000 miles! They appear to be the original 2007 factory fit, year code 2006, and have been checked for condition and passed OK.

I have now fitted commercial tyres at the front. It will be interesting to see how they wear.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 28, 2017)

I would think at 10 or 11 years old they need changing, Michelin recommend changing even good tyres at 10 years old max. As a responsible person you ought to do this sooner rather than later. Some of thes tyres crack in the tread or from inside.

Alf




POI Admin said:


> I have just replaced my Michelin Camping tyres on the front of my Dakota.
> 
> They had done about 15,000 miles over the past two years and were down to around 2.5mm tread depth.
> 
> ...


----------



## mossypossy (Oct 28, 2017)

Actually mine are nearly three already.
How time flies when wallets are concerned!


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 28, 2017)

Alf said:


> I would think at 10 or 11 years old they need changing, Michelin recommend changing even good tyres at 10 years old max. As a responsible person you ought to do this sooner rather than later. Some of thes tyres crack in the tread or from inside.
> 
> Alf



I did consider this but as I say they have been checked professionally and I have been advised that they are still entirely safe. 

I will keep a close eye on them and if in doubt I will replace them.

I have seen the Michelin guidelines about tyre age.

They also state the following:

_Tyres have no predictable life. It does’t matter when the tyres were made. Tyres age even when not used, or if only used occasionally.  There are many factors that will affect the life of the tyre such as temperature, maintenance, conditions of storage and use, load, speed, pressure as well as driving style. These will have a great impact on the length of service life you can expect from your tyres.

For these reasons, Michelin recommends that all drivers pay regular attention to the external appearance of their tyres for clear signs of aging or fatigue. This can include cracking of the rubber or deformation, etc. Excessive aging of tyres may lead to loss of grip. Michelin also recommends all tyres, including the spare, are inspected regularly by a tyre specialist. They can tell you whether your tyres should continue in service. _


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 28, 2017)

I would expect any responsible person to say at 11 years it’s time to replace my tyres.
Did the expert tyre specialist remove the tyres to inspect them inside.
Did the expert give you written advice that the tyres were safe.

You are risking your life plus the lives of your family plus any innocent travellers that happen to be there when you get a blowout, 
Tyrepal won’t help on a blowout.

If you think you are safe and intended to do this I think it irresponsible for you to post this on an open forum where novice drivers could take your advice.

Alf




POI Admin said:


> I did consider this but as I say they have been checked professionally and I have been advised that they are still entirely safe.
> 
> I will keep a close eye on them and if in doubt I will replace them.
> 
> ...


----------



## maingate (Oct 28, 2017)

Alf said:


> I would expect any responsible person to say at 11 years it’s time to replace my tyres.
> Did the expert tyre specialist remove the tyres to inspect them inside.
> Did the expert give you written advice that the tyres were safe.
> 
> ...



My 4 rear tyres are 6 years old (Michelin XC) and will be removed at the end of the Winter for new ones, probably Michelin Agilis. At the start of this year I removed the spare from its cradle to find it is 11 years old and has never been on the road. I took the wheel down to a local tyre shop and he checked it out, saying it was fine because it had been stored under the van. He is probably right but it will be changed as well, just to be on the safe side.

I had to drop the whole cradle off to get it out as the 2 adjustable bolts were seized. When I got it out, I discovered that the tool needed to raise/lower the cradle was 14 mm. I wonder which clown dreamt that up. I have every size of socket except a 14 mm one, that's probably because I never bought socket sets, I bought them individually or in part sets. I had to pop into Cromwell Tools and buy one. :sad:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Oct 28, 2017)

maingate said:


> My 4 rear tyres are 6 years old (Michelin XC) and will be removed at the end of the Winter for new ones, probably Michelin Agilis. At the start of this year I removed the spare from its cradle to find it is 11 years old and has never been on the road. I took the wheel down to a local tyre shop and he checked it out, saying it was fine because it had been stored under the van. He is probably right but it will be changed as well, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> I had to drop the whole cradle off to get it out as the 2 adjustable bolts were seized. When I got it out, I discovered that the tool needed to raise/lower the cradle was 14 mm. I wonder which clown dreamt that up. I have every size of socket except a 14 mm one, that's probably because I never bought socket sets, I bought them individually or in part sets. I had to pop into Cromwell Tools and buy one. :sad:





I commend you with a great choice in motorhomes :bow::bow::bow::have fun::camper::cheers:


----------



## runnach (Oct 28, 2017)

People are quite right to show an interest in tyres if they don't then need too the only contact between you and the road.

Re pressures my CI Riviera 100 pressures 75 psi all round ...double checked in the manual and plate thing on the door. 

Bridgestone may well have been going since 1931 I had a Suzuki motorcycle and they were awful , changed to Avons and different again ...Yamaha had Dunlops had a puncture same day as going abroad and changed to a Michelin Pilot all they had and what a good tyre that turned out to be.

Fiat also use CEAT as original spec on the cars along with Firestone and Pirelli luck of the draw Pirelli didn't last as long but were best for allround grip by far. 

later years my tyre man I knew well and he steered me towards Hangkook never heard of em turns out something daft like 2nd biggest manufactuer in the world ...now standard on Ford excellent tyre.

The biggest surprise is I had a trooper and off roaded etc so premium brands hurt a little, Kevin suggested remoulds yup remoulds anyway trusted his judgement and shod it with Kingpins..really did well.

Motorhomes I had Michelin xcs on a works van continental vancos both decent tyres [ay your money take your choice , I have heard people say the vancos are noisier personally I found no difference 

Channa

P,s Bridgestones were standard on the Mazda RX8 chalk and cheese compared to the bike days had excellent grip all weathers


----------



## witzend (Oct 30, 2017)

kensowerby said:


> Hi, information please.
> Has anyone fitted Mitchelin Agilis Tyres to thier van and are they OK
> Many thanks
> Ken



Just copied this from another forum 


> Just checked the tyres on my 2013 motorhome. Got a frightening shock to discover ALL are badly cracked but 8mm of tread remaining. Never had this happened in 35 years traveling. They are the correct pressure always, covered in the sun and never overloaded. They are Michelin Agillis so I assumed they would last longer.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 31, 2017)

Or as the man at ATS said to me, when examining my now 11-year-old Michelins, they replace very young tyres on motorhomes regularly not through wear but lack of use.

Typically he said these are tyres that just do a few hundred miles a year ...


----------

